
Is this service worth building? - nooseptic
Would you like to have a mobile app which shows how dangerous is the place you live in (and&#x2F;or places you and your close ones visited)?<p>It would be great to hear your thoughts about it.
======
Boothroid
What are your data sources? What level of detail will you drill down to? How
will you keep it updated? What do you mean by dangerous? How will you handle
inevitable complaints about prejudice etc when labelling some areas as
dangerous:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28712227](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28712227)
?

Overall I suspect your main challenge will be producing an output dataset that
is granular enough to be useful whilst remaining accurate over time.

~~~
nooseptic
1\. I can use something like crimereports.com and similar resources.

2\. I wasn't thinking about details (i mean low-level). Just want to
understand is this product worth to be built))

3\. I can use crime data to compare one place to another. In this case, I can
find safe and dangerous regions.

4\. "How will you handle inevitable complaints about prejudice etc". I'll
think about it

~~~
Boothroid
OK so dangerous means crime in your app then - but there are also many other
types of hazard you could include - natural hazards, disease, terrorism etc.
For something like tornados I bet there's some great datasets available. You
could also look at scraping news feeds - I've seen apps that extract place
names from news data and geolocate based on the place.

To an extent I think whether the app is worth building is is dependent on the
data you have access to and any process you apply to enrich the data - these
will govern the character and quality of your app. If you can give people
something they cannot easily get elsewhere you might get more users.

------
omarchowdhury
I have seen crime data available like this on a neighborhood level on Trulia
and Zillow.

~~~
nooseptic
I've seen it too. Heatmap + crime list. What about crime stats for some
period, dynamic, predictions, etc.?

